
Slavery Ensnares Thousands in U.K. Here’s One Teenage Girl’s Story - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/18/world/europe/uk-modern-slavery.html
======
andyjohnson0
This is an important topic, but some of the comments here are shameful. Stop
spreading hate.

~~~
InTheTank
What's shameful is that you are willing to passively allow the raping of women
and children in the name of some misplaced sense of progressive / liberal
morality.

I am perfectly open to diversity, as long as the people brought in are civil
and open to assimilate to our culture!

